

Pixel Perfect: Pascal Dangin’s virtual reality - bootload
http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2008/05/12/080512fa_fact_collins?currentPage=all

======
wallflower
Great article about a great visual hacker.

“Pascal is actually an unwritten author of what is leading the newest areas of
contemporary image-making.”

"But this world is not reality—it’s about drawing people toward an ideal
vision, if we’re talking about fashion photography. You have to think that
celebrities are playing roles the same way they do in movies.”

